# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Utilisation de la commande Windows FINDSTR depuis une application fentre [Sources]

## Roland Chastain

Bonjour ! Je vous propose un nouvel lment  tlcharger.

 ::arrow::  EasyFindStr




> Programme destin  faciliter ou  expliquer l'utilisation de la commande FINDSTR.
> 
> La commande FINDSTR permet de chercher une chane dans un ensemble de fichiers. Pour connatre
> toutes les options de cette commande, ouvrez l'Invite de commandes et tapez "help findstr". 
> 
> Projet Delphi 10.1 Berlin.


Personnellement je me sers de cette commande pour fouiller rapidement un dossier dans lequel j'ai des exemples de code et visualiser rapidement les lignes o tel mot-cl apparat.

Le programme *EasyFindStr* compose automatiquement la ligne de commande  partir des lments saisis par l'utilisateur (rpertoire, masque, mot recherch) et des options choisies.

J'ai cr cette discussion parce que je ne trouve nulle part celle qui aurait d tre (qui a peut-tre t) cre automatiquement lorsque j'ai ajout mon code dans les sources.  ::koi::

----------

